# nc deer rut



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

I live about an hour southeast of raleigh and I was wondering if anyone has noticed any bucks chasing does yet, and if they haven't, when they normally start around this area. I'd really appreciate any help. thanks


----------

